# Been a while



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

I believe it's been a while since I've posted. But here are a few kills from this past winter leading into spring. Side note: all of these were called in from my back porch lol



http://imgur.com/dFW4RCP


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go, I wish I had the luxury of free time.


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Makes it easier when I only have to open the back door to call them in lol


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

welcome back!

congrats !

don't be a stranger.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah what he said


----------

